# we have some very downbeat/macabre threads going on!



## oakapple (Oct 19, 2014)

We seem to have some very downbeat/macabre threads going on at the moment, could this be a sign that we are getting on a bit? Obits, suicides, funerals on the go. A sign of old age? Discuss!layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)

It's part of human nature to wonder about / discuss / fear death ... and some of us are _totally_ turned off by rainbows and unicorns. layful:


----------



## oakapple (Oct 19, 2014)

But unicorns are great! With fries.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It's part of human nature to wonder about / discuss / fear death ... and some of us are _totally_ turned off by rainbows and unicorns. layful:



I like the chance to talk about all sorts of things.  Just depends on my mood which one(s) I'll choose


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)

oakapple said:


> But unicorns are great! With fries.



I just spit out my root beer with that one! Excellent!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I like the chance to talk about all sorts of things.  Just depends on my mood which one(s) I'll choose



How about we start a thread on unicorn suicides and get it all in one place?


----------



## oakapple (Oct 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> How about we start a thread on unicorn suicides and get it all in one place?


and if we can manage to get an angel riding the unicorn when it expires, so much the better!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> How about we start a thread on unicorn suicides and get it all in one place?



k, cause Unicorns probably get sort of down having to watch out for that dang, horn on their head  Geez, can you imagine? Everytime they stick there head down to eat, it stick in the ground, or somewhere else


----------



## Falcon (Oct 19, 2014)

A unicorn walked into a bar........


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

Falcon said:


> A unicorn walked into a bar........



LOL, that was a good one!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, I've got the unicorn if anyone has an angel ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I've got the unicorn if anyone has an angel ...
> 
> View attachment 10547



What's the angel for, I need to know before I get one, LOL!!  I have to borrow one, don't know any.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 19, 2014)

trying to insert video from utube here :  Charlie the unicorn goes to candy mountain - hope it works!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2014)

View attachment 10550


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

Cookie said:


> trying to insert video from utube here :  Charlie the unicorn goes to candy mountain - hope it works!



LOL, I love it Cookie!!  Be sure and add some at my "humor" thread on Unicorns Denise


----------



## AprilT (Oct 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I've got the unicorn if anyone has an angel ...
> 
> View attachment 10547



Dangit, someone stole my Halloween costume and is wearing it better than I was going to.  Nothing's sacred.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 19, 2014)

It stupid halloween  again


----------



## AprilT (Oct 19, 2014)

pchrise said:


> It stupid halloween  again



Who new?  No one's been talking about it this entire month.  :dunno::zombierolleye:


----------



## Debby (Oct 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 10550





Well that one made me smile!  Very cute Meanderer.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2014)

Even better!!    A unicorn with a rainbow flying out of its butt.... farting a cloud!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 19, 2014)

aprilt said:


> who new?  No one's been talking about it this entire month.  :dunno::zombierolleye:



lollllllllll!!


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2014)

Today's item of advice:  Do NOT play leap-frog with a unicorn.


----------



## Justme (Oct 20, 2014)

oakapple said:


> We seem to have some very downbeat/macabre threads going on at the moment, could this be a sign that we are getting on a bit? Obits, suicides, funerals on the go. A sign of old age? Discuss!layful:



They are all part of life, I don't have a problem with those sort of threads.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Would you like to borrow my copy of Final Exit?


----------



## oakapple (Oct 20, 2014)

My original post was a bit of fun [although it's true about the amount of depressing threads.] I just wondered though, at what point in our lives did we become interested in death? I was certainly not remotely interested when younger [and in fact am not ALL that interested now if I'm honest.]Which is why I don't read obits.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 20, 2014)

Come to that, I'm not into unicorns, angels,   rainbows or fairies at the bottom of the garden.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 20, 2014)

QS..... respect! For finding a pic of both SifuPhils favourites, a unicorn AND a rainbow. He will be chuffed.That means pleased.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 20, 2014)

Oy Vey, Phil, your unicorn looks more like a satyr!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Dangit, someone stole my Halloween costume and is wearing it better than I was going to.  Nothing's sacred.



YOUR costume?!?! Wait ... I had the same one and IT was stolen too!!! 



oakapple said:


> My original post was a bit of fun [although it's true about the amount of depressing threads.] I just wondered though, at what point in our lives did we become interested in death? I was certainly not remotely interested when younger [and in fact am not ALL that interested now if I'm honest.]Which is why I don't read obits.



Speaking for myself I was interested in it fairly early on - 5 years old when my paternal grandfather died. I kept up an interest through college, when I took up metaphysics and philosophy, both loaded with questions about death and dying. I even discussed it frequently in my Taoist philosophical counseling work.

So, yeah ... death has been on my mind for a while. 



oakapple said:


> QS..... respect! For finding a pic of both SifuPhils favourites, a unicorn AND a rainbow. He will be chuffed.That means pleased.



Consider me well chuffed! 



Geezerette said:


> Oy Vey, Phil, your unicorn looks more like a satyr!



I think that's what they were shooting for - I suspect they're a "furry" ...


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I think that's what they were shooting for - I suspect they're a "furry" ...



I saw a large group of "Furries" at a festival this summer.  Anyone who would dress like that in August in Southern California has fur in their brains.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 20, 2014)

I think death is a fact and the older we get the more pay attention Oakapple. I have went to church since I was eight and my beleif tells me that it is just another step on the journey. not the end.  As for Unicorns, they make a much better picture than spiders or bats on Halloween. I love giving out Halloween Candy, unfortunately since we live in a rural area have no trick or treat vistors. So Classic Rocker if you find a party let me know. I will hop on my unicorn and be right over!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 20, 2014)

jujube said:


> I saw a large group of "Furries" at a festival this summer.  Anyone who would dress like that in August in Southern California has fur in their brains.



"Moist" is the term that comes to mind, but in no way in a _good_ sense ... :upset:


----------



## rt3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Unicorns, angels, rainbows and fractal geometry exist without us. For brief instances we get lucky enough to observe them through serendipity in the quantum reality curtain. However like Disney we try to anthromorph them down to our level. With that said, will somebody explain clowns.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 21, 2014)

rt3 said:


> Unicorns, angels, rainbows and fractal geometry exist without us. For brief instances we get lucky enough to observe them through serendipity in the quantum reality curtain. However like Disney we try to anthromorph them down to our level. With that said, will somebody explain clowns.


Not ONLY clowns, will someone please explain what you have just said?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2014)

rt3 said:


> ... With that said, will somebody explain clowns.





I LIKE clowns - they attack us on a very primeval level. Their big shoes make us shrink from the thought of the big feet contained within them ... their red noses remind us that they're drunk as a skunk ... and their over-sized costumes bring to mind our in-born fear of polka-dot pajamas. 

Then of course there are the little cars ... why we fear imports and why the Beetle is no longer made in the U.S. ... 

Clowns keep us from swinging the pendulum too far to the "Happy" side ...


----------



## rt3 (Oct 21, 2014)

can't handle clowns, weird me out, anybody that dresses like that has to watched, especially the hands. besides there is something very sinister about getting 11 clowns in one Volkswagen.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 21, 2014)

jujube said:


> I saw a large group of "Furries" at a festival this summer. Anyone who would dress like that in August in Southern California has fur in their brains.




Fur in their brains ???   never heard of that one,is that a good thing?


----------



## jujube (Oct 21, 2014)

I attended a folklore dance show in Quito, Ecuador this spring and was surprised to see some extremely scary-looking (dead white faces with exaggerated rouge and makeup) clowns just standing around during the show.  It was creepy to the max; really skeeved me out something fierce.  It was explained to us that the clowns represent the Spanish conquerors.  Their light skin scared the dark-skinned native population who thought they must be spirits and very ugly spirits at that. So, clowns in Ecuador almost always have white faces with very ugly makeup.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2014)

rt3 said:


> can't handle clowns, weird me out, anybody that dresses like that has to watched, especially the hands. besides there is something very sinister about getting 11 clowns in one Volkswagen.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 21, 2014)

Love clowns, Kosair Hospital type especially! Have a friend whose Dad was buried in his clown outfit! Well, he was a clown in life, after all!


----------



## JoannaD (Oct 21, 2014)

I think it's ok to talk about pretty much any topic so long as it is done properly and sensitively


----------



## oakapple (Oct 22, 2014)

JoannaD said:


> I think it's ok to talk about pretty much any topic so long as it is done properly and sensitively


 of course it is JoannaD.I hpoed it would start some discussion, and it has done!


----------

